# Help and Advice > Friend/relative has depression support >  I can help you kick your depression

## codeoperative

If you need any help or support, post here and will do my best to help.

----------


## Dollydimple

How can you help?

----------


## sneax

Grr, just opened several cards with stories, all so deep, why is this s* here, it's not possible to get someone to *kick* a depression out of someone. Bull :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: . :angry:

----------


## Suzi

No it's not possible to kick depression out of anyone and I'm sorry that you're feeling so angry.

----------

